# Problem with SAMBA3 FreeBSD 8.1



## schimmelpfeng (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have problem when I try to put my FreeBSD 8.1 into a windows domain.

No problem with kinit:


```
squid# kinit Administrator
[email]Administrator@4SENIORS.BR[/email]'s Password:
squid# klist
Credentials cache: FILE:/tmp/krb5cc_0
        Principal: [email]Administrator@4SENIORS.BR[/email]

  Issued           Expires          Principal
Feb 24 14:54:35  Feb 24 21:34:36  krbtgt/4SENIORS.BR@4SENIORS.BRsquid# net ads join -U leandro.carvalho
leandro.carvalho's password:
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/net: Undefined symbol "krb5_set_default_tgs_ktypes"
```
I made everything in this url below:

http://www.nosam.com/2008/09/making...erver-20032008-active-directory-domain-member

Anyone can help?

Thanks, and sorry about the bad English.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2011)

What version of samba? 3.4 or 3.5? 

What where the build options?


----------



## schimmelpfeng (Feb 28, 2011)

I was using 3.0 version. But I solved the problem. Now I'm using 3.5.

Thanks for the help.


----------

